# Hosen von RevolutionRace



## zanderschnapper (2. September 2018)

Fährt von Euch vielleicht eine dieser Hosen von
*RevolutionRace*
und kann etwas zur Verarbeitung, Qualität und Trageverhalten berichten?

Hier mal der Link:
https://www.revolutionrace.de/

Grüße Zander


----------



## röma (2. September 2018)

hab von denen 2 Hosen, die eine mit zipp off Beinen die andere warm. Zum biken würde ich mir wünschen das sie wasserabweisend wären. Schnitt ist für mich 182cm 72kg eher zu weit geschnitten.

Nur so Lala würde ich sagen. 

Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (20. November 2018)

Hallo!

Da der Laden auch grad Blackirgendwas hat hab ich mir mal die Nordwand pro, die Hyper und die Loball bestellt. Die letzten beiden sind ja Softshell die wasserabweisend bzw -dicht sind.
Ich bin gespannt ob die ca. 60 Tacken pro Teil sich lohnen


----------



## zanderschnapper (21. November 2018)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Da der Laden auch grad Blackirgendwas hat hab ich mir mal die Nordwand pro, die Hyper und die Loball bestellt. Die letzten beiden sind ja Softshell die wasserabweisend bzw -dicht sind.
> Ich bin gespannt ob die ca. 60 Tacken pro Teil sich lohnen



Berichte mal bitte wenn du die Hosen hast, wie sie passen und von der Grüße her ausfallen


----------



## zanderschnapper (21. November 2018)

Wo hast Du bestellt?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. November 2018)

Moin! 
Mach ich.

Kann man doch nur direkt bei den kaufen.


----------



## hello2dalle (22. November 2018)

Ich fahre eine gpx ZIP off von Revolution Race. 
Qualitativ mittelwertig. Die Nähte innen sind nicht ganz so reibefreundlich genäht. Mit Fahrradhose drunter kein Problem. Passform zum biken für mich super. elastische Knie. Enge Bünde unten. Sitzfläche sieht allerdings schon ein wenig abgenutzt aus. Ist aber auch keine 200 Euro Hose.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (23. November 2018)

Kannste mal gucken wo die produziert wurde büdde?

Ich ein Block lass ich das die in Vietnam und China produzieren.
Vietnam
China

Auf jeden fall muss da richtig was los sein, die kommen mit den Bestellungen nicht hinterher.
Mein Paket ging vorhin erst raus

Ich bin gespannt und werd berichten


----------



## xrated (24. November 2018)

mega unübersichtlich die Seite, da weiß man überhaupt nicht welchen Unterschied die Hosen haben ausser der Optik


----------



## Trialbiker82 (24. November 2018)

Google mal Revolutionrace Guide.
Da findest du ne Seite von denen was welche Hose kann.
So auf der Webseite find ich den auch nich


----------



## imfluss (24. November 2018)

Hab Hosen und Jacke sowie diese Bambusunterwäsche seit ca. 1 Jahr im Einsatz. Viel genutzt, bin gut zufrieden. 
Auf den Labels steht Vietnam als Produktionsort. 
Ist eher leichtes Material, dennoch ziemlich robust. Passform für eher sportlich-schmalen Körperbau ausgelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (24. November 2018)

Die Hiball scheint die einzige wärmere Hose zu sein und wenn die enger sind ist bei den anderen die Frage ob man da noch was drunter bekommt.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (24. November 2018)

Ich hoffe auf die Loball, die ist Wasserdicht und mit Thermounterhose reicht's vllt.
Hab heut schon das Trekker Fleeceshirt bekommen. Das ist nicht schlecht.
Morgen gleich mal testen als zweite Schicht


----------



## xrated (24. November 2018)

https://www.takkiwrites.com/testbericht-revolution-race-outdoorhosen/


----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. November 2018)

xrated schrieb:


> https://www.takkiwrites.com/testbericht-revolution-race-outdoorhosen/



Ja nach dem Bericht fragte ich hier ob China oder Vietnam


----------



## xrated (25. November 2018)

Frag mich ja nur ob die besser ist als z.b. eine Endura Humvee.

Habe jetzt bestellt
Nordwand Pro 69€
Loball 69€
Waffle Unterhose 20€

und eine Endura Humvee Long für 56€

in Bezug auf Kälte und Wasser bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## xrated (26. November 2018)

hat jemand von den Bestellern auch eine Spam von "24-7-Drugs" bekommen? Mein Account war nämlich bis zu der Bestellung absolut Spamfrei, vor allem aus dem Ausland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (26. November 2018)

xrated schrieb:


> hat jemand von den Bestellern auch eine Spam von "24-7-Drugs" bekommen? Mein Account war nämlich bis zu der Bestellung absolut Spamfrei, vor allem aus dem Ausland.


Gleich geguckt...nö


----------



## xrated (28. November 2018)

Bulldog und Hummvee sind schon da, bei beiden kommt kein Wasser durch bzw. perlt ab aber das ist vielleicht nur imprägniert. Die Bulldog ist schon recht ordentlich dick, massiv und hat clevere Details. Die Hummvee ist ne ganz normale Hose und dünner. Bin ja mal gespannt was da aus Schweden kommen wird.

Im Vergleich:
Humvee II 460g
Loball 550g
Nordwand Pro 620g
Bulldog II 800g


----------



## Trialbiker82 (28. November 2018)

Nabend!
So nun meine Bestellung kam heut. 

Nordwand pro: für mich zu viel Hose, sehr steif, schwer und aus meiner Sicht nicht wirklich zum mountainbiken geeignet.

Loball: bei mir sitzt die Hose total komisch, Beine zu lang und komischer Schnitt.

Hybrid (nicht wie oben von mir die Hyper): diese passt mir gut, sitzt gut und das Stretchmsterial find ich Klasse. Sie hat nicht zu viel Taschen und wirkt eher dezent...find ich gut.
Morgen muss sie mit aufs Rad, mal schauen ob das geht.
Für 51€ darf sie wohl bleiben


----------



## xrated (28. November 2018)

wie schauts denn mit Wasser aus? Kann man auch schnell mal im Waschbecken testen.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (28. November 2018)

Das hab ich heut Abend vor (Spätschicht)

Ergänzend noch zu oben...gut find ich den Stretchbund bei allen Hosen, dadurch sitzt die Hose immer richtig je nach Gewichtsschwankung.
Meine alte Endura Singletrack hat sowas nicht und fand ich immer störend.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (28. November 2018)

Jupp wasserdicht, aber wenn man richtig draufhält wird's innen leicht feucht. Aber in der Produktbeschreibung steht ja "leichter Regen"
Morgen wird sie ausgeführt


----------



## xrated (30. November 2018)

Im Waschbecken konnte ich das Wasser richtig auffangen mit der Hose, da ging auch nichts durch.

Meine sind noch nicht mal verschickt worden.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (30. November 2018)

Ich denke Silence, Loball und Hiball sind richtig dicht.
Die Hybrit gibt's leider nicht mehr im Sortiment, hätte sie mir nochmal wann es Aktionen gibt gekauft.
Auf der Tour gestern gefiel sie mir richtig gut


----------



## LudiDLG (3. Dezember 2018)

Also ich habe gestern meine neu eingetroffene "Silence Pro Pant" getestet.
Diese ist "nur" am Gesäß und am Beinabschluss wasserdicht, was beim Biken auch die meist betroffenen Stellen sind wenn es von unten Nass ist.
Was soll ich sagen, bin rund um zufrieden.


----------



## Zweibeiner (3. Dezember 2018)

Ich melde mich auch mal zu Wort.
Ich habe die Nordwand Pro von RR und bin super zufrieden mit dieser Hose. MTB und Wandern, dazu nutze ich sie.
Die Bux ist weit genug um noch Skieunterwäsche drunter zu bekommen für die kälteren Tage.
Hatte die GPX Pro auch da. Die war mir aber viel zu eng geschnitten an den Beinen. Hab ich wieder zurückgeschickt. Der deutschprachige Kundensupport war super nett u hilfsbereit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (8. Dezember 2018)

Endlich sind alle Hosen da. Bericht erstmal vom ersten Test. Ich bin 1,76 und ~77kg, Jeansgröße 33/33.
Die RR Sachen sind alle aus China.
Telefonisch wurde mir gesagt das die Sachen werksseitig nicht imprägniert sind. Was ich für ehrlich halte, denn oft wird da einem Wasserfestigkeit suggeriert was bei 1x waschen dann weg ist.

- Waffle Unterwäsche
Wärmt ziemlich gut so wie das bei der Anprobe testen konnte, macht man denke ich nichts verkehrt

- Nordwand Pro Größe M
Optisch sehr gelungen in Petrol. Hat Taschen mit Reissverschluss und auch welche ohne. 2 große Belüftungsöffnungen an der Seite. Kommt eher stoffartig statt synthetisch daher d.h. macht für mich einen eher günstigen Eindruck. Den regulären Preis von 99€ würde ich dafür nicht zahlen. Wasserabweisend sind nur die schwarzen Flächen d.h. hinten an den Beinen ist man überhaupt nicht geschützt wo es aber wegen Spritzwasser wichtig wäre, nur am Hintern und im Kniebereich. Flexibel sind nur die schwarzen Flächen, ist daher steifer als die Loball. Sitzt auch sehr figurbetont. Mit langer Unterwäsche finde ich es aber schon ein wenig eng wenn man das Bein hebt. Ich denke die geht eher wieder zurück wegen der Nässeproblematik und fehlenden Flexibilität. Ist imho eher was fürs wandern.

- Loball Größe M
Kommt mit einem Innenfutter. Taschen und Belüftung ähnlich Nordwand. Ziemlich gut wasserabweisend. Die Hose sitzt relativ eng aber ist gleichmäßig überall flexibel.  Mit einer dünnen BIB drunter ist es grenzwertig. Ist eher was für Touren als für Freeride. Schade das die gerade im Oberschenkel und Kniebereich so eng ist, interessieren würde mich wie L ist. Ärgerlich das ich nur 1 Größe bestellt habe. Etwas seltsam ist das die in der Gegend vom unteren Schienbein etwas weit ist, also gerade da wo man mit dem Kettenblatt in Berührung kommt. Vielleicht ist das besser wenn man es über die Schuhe stülpt. Ob das in L noch schlimmer wird? Vom technischen Aspekt ist die Hose eigentlich ganz gut, wenn sie nur weiter wäre.

- Hummvee II Größe L
Die dünnste von allen, sitzt sehr bequem und ist genauso lang wie die oberen 2. 4 Taschen, davon 2 mit Reissverschluss vorne, keine Belüftungsschlitze. In Sachen wasserabweisend eher nicht so toll, etwas besser wie Nordwand an den farbigen Stellen. Wenn man durch die Hose ins Licht schaut, sieht man schon relativ große Löcher. Vermutlich geht das Wasser viel schneller durch wenn die Werksimprägnierung erstmal weg ist. Der Stoff ist unflexibel. Geht vermutlich wieder zurück, passt von der Größe aber ganz gut.

- Platzangst Bulldog II Größe M
Die schwerste, stabilste und wärmste. Innen mit Mesh. Sitzt sehr weit und ist am besten wasserabweisend. Ist was fürs richtige grobe d.h. im Park bei Sauwetter aber selbst ohne Hosenbeine nichts für sehr heisse Tage. Ziemlich viele Taschen und Belüftungen. Riecht ziemlich stark nach Chemie.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (15. Dezember 2018)

Und dein Resümee über die Hosen? welche durfte bleiben?


Ich bin mit der Hybrit Pant sehr zufrieden und ich find es schade das es sie nicht mehr gibt.

Auch der telefonische Kontakt war einfach Klasse. Die Anni ist ja mal ein tierisch sympathisches Mädel welche sich auch auskennt.
Sie meinte auch das der Blog über die Hosen die echt nervt weil viel Quatsch drin steht.
Ich für mein Teil kann sagen das ich die Klamotten nicht zu regulären Preis kaufen würde. Aber mit Rabatt ein Schnapper.


----------



## xrated (15. Dezember 2018)

Ich warte noch auf die Loball in L die dann hoffentlich nicht zu weit am Bauch oder zu lang ist. Habe telefonisch auch angeregt doch eine Hose für MTB zu machen aber die meinte das würde an die 2-3 Jahre dauern 
Und besseres Modell als Loball ist ihr auch nicht eingefallen.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (15. Dezember 2018)

Die Hyper wäre eine zum Mountainbiken.
https://www.revolutionrace.de/63-hyper-pro-pants


----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. Dezember 2018)

Hab jetzt Lust auf ne Jacke von denen
Leider sind die Jacken die mir gefallen allesamt schwarz


----------



## vanbov (19. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab genau die Jacke aus dem Video und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (20. Dezember 2018)

vanbov schrieb:


> Ich hab genau die Jacke aus dem Video und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


Is ja geil!!! Trägst du sie im Winter?
Ist die Atmungsaktivität wirklich so gut?

PS:
Alle die eine günstige Hose suchen die auch vom Preis/ Leistung passt...die Hybrit Pant ist doch wieder verfügbar (Anni erzählte Käse)
Werde mir definitiv eine zweite holen.


----------



## vanbov (20. Dezember 2018)

Ich fahr die bei den derzeitigen Witterungsverhältnissen mit einer Baselayer von Falke und einer Endura Weste und bin damit immer gut eingepackt. Die Atmungsaktivität find ich völlig ausreichend. Ich regulier die Feuchte über die ganzen Reißverschlüsse und komm klar damit


----------



## xrated (22. Dezember 2018)

Hat hier jemand als Gast bestellt und kann mir sagen ob auf dem Rücksendeformular auch Adresse oder Bestellnr. schon vorausgefüllt ist? Ich hab bis jetzt seit der Rücksendung nichts gehört und kann mich nicht erinnern wie das Formular aussieht! Nicht das die nicht wissen woher meine Rücksendung kam. Oder obs auf dem Retourenaufkleber draufsteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (22. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab da nix ausgefüllt, hab mich aber vorher regestriert.
Ruf mal an, ich war auch verwirrt weil das ewig dauerte.

Ich glaub das liegt einfach nur an der Black Week Aktion und dem üblichen Weihnachtsgeschäft.
Ich brauchte nur meine Mail Adresse angeben und das Mädel konnte sehen das es Retour ging. 

Übrigens...zwischen Fest kommt wieder eine Aktion! Ich hoffe meine Wunschklamotten sind dabei.

Jetzt weis ich auch warum soviele Klamotten bewertet sind. Bewertet man und teilt es via Facebook bekommste 15% auf die nächste Bestellung. Das nenn ich PR


----------



## xrated (22. Dezember 2018)

Bin nur froh das ich den Beleg von DHL noch gefunden hab.
Günstig sind die Hosen ja aber mit der Passform ist das auch so eine Sache.
Ausser der Loball wüsste ich auch nicht welche besser wäre.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (30. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit den Klamotten von RR.
Die gestern bekommene Hybrit Jacke heut schöne eingeweiht


----------



## zanderschnapper (30. Dezember 2018)

Wie fällt die Jacke von der Größe her aus?
Hast Du irgendeinen Vergleich zu anderen Jacken?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (30. Dezember 2018)

Ich trag immer M und M passt auch hier.


----------



## D_minik (13. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen, ich steige mal ein in die Runde.
Habe mir die Loball und die Hyper Pants bestellt. Beide in Größe XL bei 1.91m und ~83 kg. Kamen beide gestern an und nach der ersten schnellen Anprobe, tendiere ich am ehesten zur Hyper pants. Da eine definitiv zurück muss, hat jemand ein Vergleich bezüglich der Wasserabweisenden Eigenschaften zwischen den beiden, da ich sie mir hauptsächlich für feuchtere, Tage und fahrten bei leichtem regen zugelegt habe. 

Zusätzlich hatte ich mir auch die Bulldog 2 von platzangst bestellt gehabt, welche mir persönlich aber deutlich zu weit an den Beinen saß, sonst aber top gewesen wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Liquid01 (15. Januar 2019)

Würde hier auch nochmal gerne eine Frage speziell an @Trialbiker82 loswerden:
Bekommst du unter die Hybrit Pant Knieschoner?


----------



## xrated (15. Januar 2019)

Meine ist am Freitag auch endlich gekommen. Sitzt in L schon deutlich bequemer und ist mir mit 1,76 noch nicht zu lang.
Die Bulldog2 ist in der Kniegegend ziemlich weit damit man auch Schoner drunter bekommt, dass kann man mit den Sachen von RR natürlich vergessen.
Wasser kann man in der Dusche testen, dazu auf den waagrechten Oberschenkel brausen. Die Loball ist da schon ziemlich gut. Selbst wenn man im Waschbecken die Hose als "Schüssel" verwendet geht da nichts durch.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (15. Januar 2019)

Liquid01 schrieb:


> Würde hier auch nochmal gerne eine Frage speziell an @Trialbiker82 loswerden:
> Bekommst du unter die Hybrit Pant Knieschoner?


Ich hab die FOX Enduro also recht dünne...die passen. Solche wie von POC und co. werden nicht passen.


----------



## D_minik (16. Januar 2019)

Habe ziemlich dünne Beine, weshalb ich bei der Bulldog wahrscheinlich 3 paar schoner übereinander ziehen könnte und ich immer noch platz hätte  Ist also schon sehr weit geschnitten, was aber auch Sinn ergibt, da der Stoff nicht wirklich elastisch ist und man somit trotzdem nicht eingeschränkt wird in der Bewegung. Zumal sie auch eher was für den Park und DH, als für Touren  ist.

Bei beiden modellen von RR bekomme ich von daher auch problemlos Schoner drunter. 
Wie siehts in der Praxis aus? Nach 2-3 Stunden bei feuchten, matschigen Bedingungen? Jemand da Erfahrungen mit der Hyper/Loball?


----------



## rumag (28. Januar 2019)

Ich habe mir bei der 20% Aktion eine Hyper Jacke und eine LoBall Hose bestellt. Die Jacke werde ich behalten, die Hose geht zurück. Ich fand die Hose relativ schlecht verarbeitet. Unschöne Nähte, eine Gürtelschlaufe war schräg angenäht. Vom Material und Schnitt her ok.
Zum regulären Preis würde ich aber nichts kaufen. Bei Decathlon bekomme ich die MH 500 Jacke regulär für 70.- Euro. Und die ist sicher nicht schlechter als die Hyper Jacke.


----------



## rumag (28. Januar 2019)

Ach so. Ich bin 1,83 m groß und wiege sportlich schlanke 78 kg. Jacke und Hose in M passen gut.


----------



## Pommes01 (24. November 2020)

Ich möchte mir jetzt auch verschiedene Modelle bestellen. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Zip-Off Hosen? Oder sind die generell nicht zu empfehlen wegen Schwachstelle bzw. scheuern?


----------



## vanbov (24. November 2020)

Wenn die Hose zu eng gewählt wurde, kann der ZIP sich bemerkbar machen. Ansonsten sind ZIP-Off Hosen ne nette Idee....


----------

